# What color is she??? Meekah



## petersonfamilyfarm (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok so Meekah is now 3 1/2 weeks old. She is 3/4 arabian and is an overo. When she was first born i thought she was a bay, now her coloring looks like brown, or liver chestnut. Her mane is definately looking liver chestnut. I realized recently she has barring on her legs??? What:shock: i am so confused! I am going to send in to have her tested, but I thought maybe someone here may have an idea what she is. Ok so her sire was a silver dapple, and her dam is a bay tobiano. I have checked and double checked her tail and legs and there is no grey so she wont change over to that.
She also has a dorsal stripe.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't know why you were checking for grey, neither sire nor dam were grey so grey isn't possible. 

She looks like a bay/brown frame overo. You'll know more once she sheds. I am guessing her foal coat is starting to sun fade a bit, so that would make it a little harder to know for sure if it is bay or brown.


On the sire/dam part... pics of them please? Just curious.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just to add on to what ND said, because I agree.

Foals often present the primitive markings that on an adult are called dun factor markings. However, while the markings serve the same purpose in both cases as camouflage, in the case of foals, it is not being caused by the dun gene. So leg barring, shoulder barring, dorsal stripe, face webbing, it's all possible on a newborn foal without dun being involved


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ Agreed. One of the parents would have to have been a dun for this little girl to carry the gene.
She looks like a bay/brown overo to me. Very cute markings too


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wait, so one of her parents was a purebred Arabian? As far as I am aware, they have never confirmed the presence of the silver gene in Arabs (though I could be wrong on that count), and there is no frame overo, either. Nor tobiano. Are you sure the dam wasn't overo or tovero? And are you positive of the sire's color?

The foal looks to be bay, but could be brown. Not dun or chestnut.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bubba - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/bragging-rights-meekah-stunning-83238/ << You can see the dam in the background.


ETA and on the silver dapple thing... that is why I was asking for pictures of the sire and dam. :/


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, so the dam is tovero, and that explains one mystery.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

She's a 'crisp' Sabino, not an Overo


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Twogeldings. I am going to differ with you on that. The mare can very well be carrying overo. Since the OP hasn't posted back to this, there is no way to know for sure.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Twogeldings. I am going to differ with you on that. The mare can very well be carrying overo. Since the OP hasn't posted back to this, there is no way to know for sure.


Mmm...I think I'm going to agree partially with you there. Overo-Sabino is honestly more likely. She has the classic dark-legged Frame going on, combined with that funky sock and that neat blaze/milk chin funky combo.
I need to stop multitasking so dang much :lol:

I think a lot of Overo's are really Overo with sneaky Sabino hurdling itself around.
The dam looks to be carrying Sabino with the banding around the markings buuuuut, that really loud face also says Overo, and those more solidly shaped markings (from what can be seen) say Tobiano

Dam Tobiano/Sabino/Overo
Filly Overo/Sabino


I picture Tobiano as sort of a laid back, mellow kinda dude, pretty regular. 
Overo is more sassy and loud, but still proper and neatly put together, very crisp. 
Sabino covers itself in paint and ambushes at random whilst screaming "OOGLY BOOGLY"

Tobiano and Overo are properly mortified.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol good description there.

Yeah there has to be sabino there as well, but the there is frame imo.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

twogeldings said:


> I picture Tobiano as sort of a laid back, mellow kinda dude, pretty regular.
> Overo is more sassy and loud, but still proper and neatly put together, very crisp.
> Sabino covers itself in paint and ambushes at random whilst screaming "OOGLY BOOGLY"
> 
> Tobiano and Overo are properly mortified.


*snort* What about splashed white?? **** :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Or Dominant White? Hasn't it been recently discussed/discovered that Arabs which were previously thought to be "sabino" are really DW?


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> *snort* What about splashed white?? **** :lol::lol::lol:


Ninja E_E




TheLastUnicorn said:


> Or Dominant White? Hasn't it been recently discussed/discovered that Arabs which were previously thought to be "sabino" are really DW?


Dominate White is the crazy kid with the blue hair who think lime green checkered pants go great with that glow-in-the-dark pink vest and tye-dye t-shirt.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL twogeldings, your summarization on colors is making my tummy hurt xD


----------

